# System neu aufgesetzt - Probleme mit NVidia

## AMSch

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade meinen PC neu aufgesetzt mit dem Kernel 2-6-14-gentoo-r5

Folgende Probleme:

[SOLVED] # In KDE kann ich zwar Umlaute eingeben, aber das "Größer" oder "Kleiner" Zeichen gehen nicht.

[SOLVED] # In der Konsole gehen dafür die Umlaute nicht, sondern es werden griechische Zeichen (Summenzeichen usw.) angezeigt.

[SOLVED] # Ich kann aber keine xorg.conf Datei finden in der ich die Einstellungen für die Tastatur überprüfen könnte. Damit hängt auch das zweite Problem zusammen das ich nciht auf den Nvidia Treiber für KDE umstellen kann, weil es eben diese config Datei nicht gibt. Ich habe versucht X -configure auszuführen, aber die dabei erzeugt config Dtei funktioneirt leider nicht - gibt es eine Möglichekit die aktuell verwendete config schreiben zu lassen?

# lsusb zeigt mir keine angeschlossenen USB Geräte an, obwohl ich im Kernel die entsprechenden Parameter aktiviert habe (uhci und ehci) - ein und ausstecken eines USB sticks zum beispiel bringt auch keine Ausgabe in /var/log/messages

  # lspci -v | grep HCI

  00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

  00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

  00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

  00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!Last edited by AMSch on Sun Jan 15, 2006 8:38 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Ampheus

Also zu der config :

```

xorgcfg

```

oder

```

xorgconfig

```

Deine config sollte sich in

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

befinden.

In der config sollte stehen:

```

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

```

Auch nachzulesen im "Häufige Probleme und Lösungen" Thread.

Zu dem USB Problem: Poste mal deine "dmesg"

MfG Amp

----------

## AMSch

Unter /etc/X11 liegt leider weder xorg.conf noch XF86Config  :Sad: 

dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@neo) (gcc-Version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #5 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 3 20:22:30 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f6930

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff74c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2162.895 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904308k/917504k available (3045k kernel code, 12752k reserved, 969k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4331.41 BogoMIPS (lpj=8662821)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ stepping 01

Total of 1 processors activated (4331.41 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=0 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb450, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4200-0x427f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4280-0x42ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5500-0x553f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ea000000-eaffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8000000-e9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1136565854.044:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/W].

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.41.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse on isa0060/serio1

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST3200822A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1712, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R5002, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 < hdb5 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [APCM] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[eb084000-eb0847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 18, io mem 0xeb086000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 52841 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47409

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 with ALC650F at 0xeb081000, irq 16

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000017aa8f]

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

```

Last edited by AMSch on Fri Jan 06, 2006 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

Dein X Server läuft? hast du die xorgcfg ausprobiert?

----------

## Florian.K

Heißt es nicht

```
X -configure
```

----------

## Ampheus

Man kann die xorg.conf auch mit xorgcfg erstellen, was ich jedes Mal gemacht habe.

Es müsste allerdings eine xorg.conf.example vorhanden sein. Kannst ja mal nach sowas suchen.

----------

## AMSch

X Server läuft auch ohne config file. Das passt auch soweit, nur möchte ich gerne den nvidia Treiber verwenden und ein paar Sachen an der Config ändern, was aber leider nicht geht wenn ich kein config file habe - das vom xorgconfig erstellte config file funktioniert aber leider nicht - daher möchte ich gerne die aktuell verwendete config schreiben können.

----------

## Florian.K

 *Quote:*   

> X Server läuft auch ohne config file

 

Das glaube ich weniger

So die xorg.conf die erstellt wird läuft nicht? Warum? Welche fehlermeldung?

----------

## AMSch

Das ist die Ausgabe vom XServer wenn ich ihn ohne eine xorg.conf starte.

*cut*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die hier verwendete Konfiguration speichern zu lassen, damit ich die Änderungen daran vornehmen kann?Last edited by AMSch on Fri Jan 06, 2006 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Shadows

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die hier verwendete Konfiguration speichern zu lassen, damit ich die Änderungen daran vornehmen kann?

 

```

X -help

use: X [:<display>] [option]

...

-configure             probe for devices and write an xorg.conf

...

```

Das geht aber nur, wenn Du den Befehl als root ausführst, andernfalls bekommst Du die Option gar nicht erst angezeigt im help output.

----------

## AMSch

Habs jetzt mit X -configure versucht - das ist das Ergebnis:

*cut*Last edited by AMSch on Fri Jan 06, 2006 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AMSch

Also das Problem mit dem Keyboard ist gelöst - ich hab den Xserver zum laufen gebracht und dann das Keyboard Layout angepasst - jetzt geht auch "> < | " und " öä..."

----------

## AMSch

Nvidia Treiber konnte ich nun auch laden - habe aber das komsiche Problem, das bei einem Neustart des Systems der Monitor nach dem Start des XServers schwarz bleibt. Wenn ich dann Strg+Alt+Backspace drücke wird der Server ganz normal geladen - hat jemand einen Tip bitte?

----------

## AMSch

In der Console habe ich jetzt auch Umlaute usw. durch einfügen von 

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

in /etc/rc.conf.

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

wegen deinem X-Server Problem,von wegen du musst STRG+ALT+BACKSPACE drücken,... also erstmal wenn du diese Kombination drückst dann startest du den X-Server neu... wenn der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt, solltest du einmal in eine der "großen" Konsolen wechseln,.. also STRG+ALT+F1..F6, und dort dich als root einloggen dann:

```

/etc/init.d/xdm restart

```

dann müsste dein X-Server auch starten, ich nehme doch an das du deine rc.conf angepasst hast,... sonst :

```

vi /etc/rc.conf

```

da stellst du deinen Displaymanager auf kdm und unten deine Oberfläche auf deine KDE - Version, z.B. kde-3.5.0 ( das wäre dann bei mir), sollte der X-Server dann starten,

neustarten,... wenn es dann immer noch so ist müssen wir uns was anderes einfallen lassen  :Wink: ... 

MfG

----------

## AMSch

In der /etc/rc.conf steht:

```

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

```

Ein rc-update show zeigt:

```

  xdm |      default

```

Diese verhalten (das ich den X-Server neu starten muss, nachdem ich neu gestartet habe tritt erst auf seitdem ich meine "eigenen xorg.conf" habe - vorher (ohne xorg.conf) hat es ganz normal geklappt.   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## AMSch

Den Drucker habe ich jetzt soweit bekommen, das er erkannt wird: (habe mich an das Printing-HOWTO gehalten nur ohne Samba http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml)

```

neo andreas # dmesg | grep -i print

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1204

neo andreas # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:1204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 930c

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 07cc:0201 Carry Computer Eng., Co., Ltd

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

neo andreas #

```

Ich kann den Drucker auch über das CUPS Webinterface installieren, allerdings kann ich keine Testseite drucken - es wird nichts ausgedruckt. Ein  echo "test" > /dev/usb/lp0 funktioniert aber schon.

----------

## AMSch

Wenn ich lange genug warte (ca. 5 Minuten) dann kommt doch noch der Login Screen von KDM - wenn ich mit STRG+ALT+Backspace den XServer neu starte kommt sofort der Login Screen.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Danke!

----------

## Finswimmer

rc-update del xdm default

Dann neustarten.

Root einloggen,

/etc/init.d/xdm start

Und dann siehst du ja sehr genau, wo er hängt.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Wegen USB:

Hast du die Treiber auch richtig geladen?

Kompilier sie mal als Module, lade sie nicht beim Start.

Starte sie erst, wenn du als root in der Konsole bist, und dann jedes Modul schön einzeln, und immer dmesg Ausgabe anschauen.

Danach ein Gerät, was schonmal ging, oder woanders geht, rein, und dann schauen.

Evtl hast du ja doch nen kleinen Fehler im Kernel gemacht...

Tobi

----------

## AMSch

Wenn ich keine xorg.conf verwende, dann funktioiert es auf anhieb, aber wenn ich meine xorg.conf verwende ist das komische Verhalten wieder da.

Meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard0"

     Driver      "kbd"

     Option      "XkbLayout"    "de"

     Option      "XkbModel"     "pc105"    ## this is for international keyboards.

     Option      "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys" ## this would be used for xterm input

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option "Device"       "/dev/psaux"

   Option "Buttons"      "10"          # adding this enables the extra buttons on the MX510

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"        # adding this maps wheel scrolling events to mouse buttons 9 & 10

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## AMSch

Es sieht so aus als würde es am nvidia Treiber liegen - wenn ich in der xorg.conf "nv" als Treiber angebe statt "nvidia" dann funktioniert es gleich beim ersten Mal einwandfrei - ansonsten muss ich den Server wieder mit Strg+Alt+Backspace killen und dann geht es einwandfrei.

----------

## AMSch

Habe jetzt erneut die ppd datei für den deskjet930c nach /usr/share/cups/model kopiert und den drucker neu installiert und jetzt funkioniert es einwandfrei!

----------

## firefly

ich weis nicht ob du das schon weist,

aber der uhci usb-host treiber ist für dein system falsch, da laut dieser ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

>  # lspci -v | grep HCI
> 
> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
> 
> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
> ...

 

OHCI steht-> du brauchst den ohci-host treiber

----------

## AMSch

Nachdem ich einige troubles hatte habe ich einfach alle 3 USB Treiber (OHCI, UHCI und EHCI) eingebunden - ist ads ein Problem?

----------

## AMSch

Meine kdm.log und xorg.log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux neo 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #7 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 7 11:14:02 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 17 20:28:57 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1043,809a rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1131,7134 card 1043,4842 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0312 card 1043,80eb rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd0000000/28

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb087000 - 0xeb087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb086000 - 0xeb0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb087000 - 0xeb087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb086000 - 0xeb0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb087000 - 0xeb087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb086000 - 0xeb0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:25:22 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb087000 - 0xeb087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb086000 - 0xeb0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb087000 - 0xeb087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb086000 - 0xeb0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE8000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5600

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.31.20.28.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: maximum pixel clock: 140 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for DFP-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 31.000-83.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 59.000-76.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Adding EDID-provided mode "1280x1024" for DFP-0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Adding EDID-provided mode "640x350" for DFP-0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.00-83.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-76.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 140.40 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "640x350": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb087000 - 0xeb087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeb086000 - 0xeb0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Buttons" "10"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 9 and 10

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 10

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

```

********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux neo 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #7 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 7 11:14:02 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 17 20:28:35 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux neo 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #7 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 7 11:14:02 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 17 20:28:57 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

```

----------

## AMSch

Habe jetzt folgendes versucht, alles ohne Erfolg:

xorg.conf

Option "IgnoreEDID" "1" 

Modeline "1280x1024@75i" 64.12 1280 1312 1552 1584 1024 1046 1054 1077 interlace

VertRefresh 50-70 

Hat leider alles nix gebracht - es handelt sich um einen Benq FP937s+ und eine GeFroce FX 5600

----------

## AMSch

Horizontaler Refresh einfügen hat auch nix gebracht  :Sad: 

----------

